# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  prinsipiante

## locosrt4

Quisiera saber si alguien sabe si tienda magia o en otro lugar se puede bajar libros de magia electronicos por internet,comprados por supuesto,y tambien que libro de magia me recomiendan comprar despues de haber leido cartomagia fundamental,el porque de querer bajar un libro por internet en ves de comprar el libro es porque yo vivo en USA y si lo compro por ejemplo en tienda magia,tengo que pagar 30 euros por el envio aparte de lo que me cuesta el libro. GRASIAS

----------


## Ravenous

1- El título del post sirve para saber de qué va. Ya has abierto TRES hilos con el mismo título, preguntando cosas distintas. El resultado, es que si por casualidad hubiera alguna respuesta que dentro de tres meses le fuera a servir a alguien, no la encontrará. El foro no es únicamente para responder personalizadamente a cada uno, es una fuente de información para cualquiera que la necesite, pero se ve que eso no entra en la cabeza de nadie, porque ni se usa el buscador ni se escribe adecuadamente...

2- Con todos los respetos, el seseo no se transcribe. Prinsipiante es una palabra que no existe. Eso no va solo por ti, va por todos los que escriben mal. No porque me moleste, sino porque es otra piedra en el camino de quien pretende usar el buscador.

3- Existen tiendas que venden libros electrónicos. Creo que tiendamagia no tiene. En cualquier caso, en USA hay multitud de tiendas de magia (con pdf's y libros en papel), como para tener que pedir específicamente a otro país.

4- No te voy a recomendar ningún libro, y espero que nadie lo haga, porque ya hay un puñado de temas fijos con listas y listas de libros para todos los niveles. Aparte, después del CF, eres libre de ir por donde quieras, ya que tienes una base que te permitirá aprovechar casi cualquier libro. Por tanto, depende de tus gustos.

----------

